# IVF - Refrigeration of drugs



## nicnack (May 7, 2003)

Hi,

I was expecting all my drugs to arrive by courier today but they didn't. I called at 4pm and was told that it was OK, they were in a cool box and the courier was stuck in traffic but would deliver today.....well, he/she is fast running out of time!

I suppose they will come tomorrow. I was wondering if they could have been damaged by their lack of refridgeration? Should I ask for a new supply? I am supposed to start DR on Wednesday so with the bank holiday a new delivery will at best arrive on Wednesday itself.

In the pack was:
Suprecur
Gonal - F
Ovitrelle
and Cyclogest

How vital is the refrigeration?

Thanks Buddies
Nicnack xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Don't know about the Gonal F but I've had all the others and non of them needed refrigeration.
The only one I've had to put in the fridge is the Pregnyl they have gievn me instead of Ovitrelle this time around.


----------



## andrea r (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi Nicnak,

The only one of my drugs that the pharmacist said need refrigeration was the Profasi which isnt on your list, but is the final injection taken 48 hours prior to ec, it did say on the packaging of mine also though.


Andrea x


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

HIya

I was never told to refrigerate any of my drugs (Gonal F or Ovitrelle) but to keep them at room temp altho this cycle all the packages had big PLEASE KEEP REFRIGERATED stickers on them!!!!!

SO now I keep all mine in the fridge!

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi,

I had Puregon and Pregnyl and was told to keep them refridgerated. Having said that, when I read the leaflet in them it did say they could be kept for three months at room temperature. I know I'm probably a bit late now, but is there a leaflet in the box with more information?

Chux x


----------

